

Show HN: Online Startup Accelerator - collaboration and productivity tools - azat_co
http://accelerator.io/

======
ojiikun
Slightly off-putting that I have to enter my email before I can even see what
this is/does. All I see is "social network"; how does that translate into
collaboration tools? Perhaps some pre-signup screenshots, videos, or even an
FAQ.

I don't want to give out my email to every website just to get to page 1.

------
mindcrime
What advantage is this going to have over Startup Guild[1]?

[1]: <http://www.startupguild.net>

------
azat_co
Any ideas are welcome!

